# Rockford t212d2 not performing



## Rockfordbeliever90 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok, so I am relatively new to this level of wattage, and the fact that my subs require a ported enclosure. SOS, 911, whatever works. I have one of my 2 Rockford t212d2s in a 2 cubic foot box that I built based on specs I got online. It is powered by an old Phoenix xs2500. The sub is LOUD, but it seems incredibly boomy for my taste. Please help! I want to use the other one in a different vehicle, but not until I get the sound I want...


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Add 1.5 cubes to the box if it's sealed. That should flatten it out and give it more low end


----------



## Rockfordbeliever90 (Apr 15, 2017)

It's in a ported box. according to everything I have seen/read, this sub needs to be in a ported box... I built it using the specs I got in the Rockford website.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if you post the ts parameters, someone on here might be able to model it and find out what your dealing with. sounds like the port tuning is too high, how did you determine where to tune it? what number did it come up with?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Both are in 2 cubes shared? If so that's WAY to small. If it's 2 cubes each what is your port tuned to? I'd guess it's to high and peaking over 40hz.


----------



## Rockfordbeliever90 (Apr 15, 2017)

Not sure what you mean by ts, elaborate?
And no, I am only running one of them right now in that box. Just want to get this one dialed in before using the other in a different vehicle.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

how did you figure out how big to build the box? how long to make the port? you said with specs on the rf site, so did they suggest that box or did you use a program to simulate it and that's where you built from. if Rockford just said make it 2 cubic feet with a port this big by that big, I'd wager its tuned high like stated above.


----------



## Rockfordbeliever90 (Apr 15, 2017)

The page said it was tuned to 40hz. 2 cubic ft with 3, 3"x14" round ports. I THINK if I remember right the specs on the sub say 34hz...


----------



## Rockfordbeliever90 (Apr 15, 2017)

Any recommendations for altering the box, or completely new design would be awesome! I know and have worked with both fiberglass and MDF


----------

